# Application pour personne isolée



## taatoo3 (29 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

je suis maman célibataire, travaillant en plus quelquefois 60 heures par semaine, d'autres seulement 12...
Je me suis demandé ce qu'il se passerait si je glissais dans la SDB ou rompait un anévrysme...
Qui pourrait être mis au courant de mon problème et penser à ma fille de 8 mois (seule à la maison)? (et accessoirement au chat;-)
Je pourrais évidemment envoyer tous les soir un sms de 'tout va bien ' à une amie, mais je trouve ça un peu chiant (surtout que la probabilité que je meurs reste très faible;-)

Existe t  il une appli qui détecte d'absence d'activité Iphone (mettons 24h) et envoie un sms à la personne de votre choix?

Merci,

TT


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2015)

Pas bête comme idée d'application. Je n'ai pas connaissance de ce genre de chose, mais ça serait une excellente idée en effet.

Il y a un développeur dans le coin ????


----------



## OlivierMarly (26 Avril 2015)

C'est une appli développée pour les pros: PTI, Protection Travailleur Isolé.
Le principe repose sur l'accéléromètre. 

Sinon, il existe des produits dédiés généralement vendus pour les personnes en "fragilité" (Personnes âgées, prof à risque...). Le produit en lui même n'est pas chère mais c'est lié à un abonnement.

Pour revenir à toi. il n'y a pas d'outil réellement adapté à ton besoin. Quid de la douche, du sommeil... Le plus simple est d'avoir un tél à proximité avec en mémoire l'appel d'urgence au 112. Rapproches toi de ta mairie, ils doivent avoir des solutions pour les personnes en fragilité ou encore des sociétés d'aide à la personne.


----------



## OlivierMarly (26 Avril 2015)

j'oubliais ce qui est peut être le plus simple: voir les applis iPhone de "santé". Parmi les cardio, poids et autres, il doit bien y avoir une notion d'alerte avec envoie SMS ou data.


----------



## Larme (12 Mai 2015)

Normalement, il n'est pas possible pour une application d'envoyer des SMS à l'insu de l'utilisateur, cela pourrait-être utilisé pour du SPAM. Il existe il me semble, des serveurs privés qui peuvent le faire, en bref, il s'y connecte, et le serveur se charge du SMS, mais ça reste un truc payant. 

Il doit exister sur le marché des systèmes tiers, avec par exemple un collier/bracelet avec accéléromètre qui pourrait envoyer un message/alerte en cas de chute par exemple. J'ai travaillé sur un tel projet dans mon ancien boulot, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça a donné au final (proof test, etc.). Cela peut par exemple être utilisé dans des maisons de retraites, chez les grands-parents, etc. où la chute d'une personne âgée pourrait être lourde de conséquences.

Les contreparties d'un tel dispositif peuvent-être multiples : Quid de l'autonomie ? De sa taille ? Du moyen de prévention d'un tiers ? etc. S'agit-il d'un appareil autonome, ou a-t-il besoin d'un compagnon afin de limiter la batterie, mais doit-on toujours avoir dès lors le compagnon ?

Disons que c'est assez complexe.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Mai 2015)

@ larme: ça existe. Il y en a une multitude aujourd'hui. Le problème n'est pas techno mais lié à un abonnement data. Sigfox, lora et autres standards arrivent. Mais la question demeure: quand, combien?
Le sms n'est plus indispensable. une liaison data en fait beaucoup plus pour moins chère et plus efficace.
Pour revenir à la question initiale, je vois une limite forte au système: quid du sommeil et de la douche?
Pendant le sommeil, il va y avoir des phases pendant lesquelles le corps ne bouge pas du tout... envoie d'une alerte? Il y a très peu d'appareils homologués pour le ruissellement (IP67) et ils valent chères.
Je te suggère de faire des tests avec ton médecin pour l'apnée du sommeil. 

Si tu fais partie des profils à risque, il vaut mieux se rapprocher des thérapeutes spécialisés, ils sauront te guider. La rupture d'anévrisme intervient rarement pendant des phases de repos.

Il y aurait bien une solution pas si compliquée à déployer:
programmer une alerte dans l'iphone à intervalles réguliers. Si tu ne réagis pas, l'appui envoie alors un message vers un serveur (une personne, des mails,...). Mais, la contrainte est forte: obligation de se réveiller pour répondre au système!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
cette discussion m'intéresse.
Pourrais-tu OlivierMarly, s'il te plait, développer ta "solution pas si compliquée" ?
Au demeurant, je ne vois pas avec les applis de base iPhone (Rappels, Alarme ou Calendrier) de possibilité de créer ce genre d'alerte à "action utilisateur obligatoire" (je ne sais pas trop comment qualifier cela).
Merci.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Mai 2015)

Je ne saurais pas le faire moi-même n'étant pas développeur.

Schématiquement, le principe est le suivant: à intervalle régulier, une action est lancée par le tél, il faut "toper" pour remettre le compteur à zéro... et ainsi de suite. 
En cas de non action de l'utilisateur, une alerte est lancée vers un serveur (vocal, géoloc...) (c'est ce qui est utilisé pour les personnes âgées). La plupart des systèmes existants intègrent différents status: journée, repos, nuit... les alertes sont donc paramétrables sur serveur. 
Dans le calendrier IOT on peut programmer du récurent, ce serait le diable que personne n'ait développer un agenda avec la fonction de répétition horaire des notifications.
Dans la fonction réveil, on peut demander la répétition des notifications.

C'est le principe du PTI. (Protection Travailleur Isolé)
Dans ce cas, l'action est déterminée par le fait que le rondier (c'est son nom) doit se signaler à des endroits/moments pré-établis. Si le rondier n'interagit pas, l'alarme est déclenchée.
Si le rondier tombe (exemple), l'alerte est lancée et le serveur va envoyer une demande de confirmation. Soit le rondier peut faire l'action et dans ce cas, ça stoppe la procédure. Sinon, l'alerte passe en niveau 2 et déclenche une intervention. C'est ce qui est utilisé sur les sites sensibles (sites Seveso), centrales nucléaires, ...

C'est aussi ce qui est utilisé pour les bracelets électroniques, la différence étant que ce qui est mesuré est la position géographique. En cas de sortie de Zone, une alerte est lancée... Même principe pour les "après-vol", les balises utilisées en course (nautique ou terrestre)

Je pense que notre amie est partie depuis un moment mais le sujet est intéressant.

Je ne me suis pas penché sur les bracelets existants en grand public. Mais il serait simple d'implémenter une fonction qui déclencherait un appel via bluetooth et le tél de l'utilisateur si le poul descend en dessous d'une certaine valeur (ou au dessus), si la température corporelle atteint un certain niveau... Il n'y a rien à modifier dans l'électronique, ce n'est que l'utilisation du monitoring via l'applicatif. Il me semble qu'un appareil existe pour les diabétiques pour mesurer leur taux de sucre. L'interface sur Téléphone prévient en cas de mauvais taux. (l'émission d'un appel vers un numéro pré-enregistré est le plus simple)

Mais tout ceci amène à une autre question bien plus grave encore: comment s'assurer que toutes ces données ne pourront être utilisées qu'avec l'assentiment de l'usager et sans *AUCUNE* pression externe? Aux US, certaines compagnies d'assurances offrent les bracelets et pratiquent des rabais sur les primes si et seulement si l'usager porte le bracelet et qu'il accepte que ses données soient à dispo de l'assureur. pas idiot à court terme mais très dangereux à longs termes.

Autre question soulevée: qui doit opérer le centre d'appel?
Les pouvoirs publics? Why not mais depuis 1992 qu'ils doivent opérer le 112, ils ont prouvés leur inefficacité. Pour info, on ne sait jamais où on va atterrir (pompiers, Samu, police, gendarmerie...) avec le risque de tomber sur un organisme qui ne se jugera pas compétent (on ne rigole pas, c'est du quotidien)
Les organismes privés? Ok, ils sont très bons mais quid des données?
Les amis? jusqu'à quand, jusqu'où? Quel serait leur niveau de responsabilité en cas d'accident?

IOT est passionnant mais pose beaucoup de questions. Le risque avéré est de tendre vers "Orwell" et ses dérives...


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mai 2015)

Ah, désolé, je ne t'avais pas compris.
J'ai cru un moment que c'était faisable en natif.
C'est donc un outil à développer.
D'accord.
N'étant pas développeur je m'abstiendrais donc.
Sur le papier ça n'est pourtant pas bien compliqué, je te rejoins.

Pour ce qui concerne la protection des données c'est l'éternel débat mais n'avons nous pas déjà commencé à jeter l'éponge en acceptant d'étaler nos vies sur les réseaux sociaux, en acceptant de balancer nos photos (même les plus intimes) dans le nuage, en acceptant qu'un outil de gestion de mots de passe stocke sa base de donnée dans le cloud (pour que l'on puisse l'utiliser depuis n'importe quel support), en acceptant... (liste non exhaustive) ?
Vaste débat, hein ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

oui et non. Quand quelqu'un poste une photo sur un réseau, il le fait de manière volontaire (même si pas forcément très conscient des conséquences). Là, c'est très différent, la personne confie ses données perso à un service dans un but très précis. La question sur ce que va en faire ce service est posée. Au delà; la question de la possibilité pour un tiers de prendre connaissance et d'utiliser ces données se pose. 

Imaginons que une personne présentant une pathologie s'abonne à un service. Ses données sont normalement traitées par le service pour améliorer les conditions de vie ou pour le moins d'apporter un service. Si ces mêmes données sont utilisées par un tiers ça ouvre un champ d'applications très intrusif: assureur qui augmente les primes, la sécu qui suspend ses droits sans accès aux données, un malfrat qui communique ces données à l'employeur...

C'est un vrai sujet que j'aimerais voir traiter par les sociétés privées avant qu'un gouvernement ne nomme une commission composée de gens incompétents sur le sujet qui eux mêmes vont monter des groupes d'études composés eux aussi de gens tout autant incompétents qui vont pondre une loi "usine à gaz" qui deviendra plus une contrainte qu'un bouclier. Hadopi étant un très bon exemple de ces incompétences.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

http://mac.developpez.com/cours/AppleScript/EvenementRepetitif/

la méthode n'est pas la plus simple mais le principe existe. Reste à créer une interface sympa pour le rendre utilisable facilement par tous.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

doublon


----------



## survacom (5 Juillet 2018)

De nos jours, cette application pour la sécurité des travailleurs isolés est très répandue.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (5 Juillet 2018)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Je ne saurais pas le faire moi-même n'étant pas développeur.
> 
> Schématiquement, le principe est le suivant: à intervalle régulier, une action est lancée par le tél, il faut "toper" pour remettre le compteur à zéro... et ainsi de suite.
> En cas de non action de l'utilisateur, une alerte est lancée vers un serveur (vocal, géoloc...) (c'est ce qui est utilisé pour les personnes âgées).



Salut,

C'est le principe du dispositif de "l'homme mort" qui est répandu dans tous les trains SNCF (et les autres j'espère) depuis très longtemps : si le cheminot d'appui pas sur un bouton (au début c'était un genre de cerceau) au bout de 30 secondes, le train s'arrête automatiquement (pour info un TGV en pleine bourre met 3km à s'arrêter). Sur les trams en ville, le délai est ramené à quelques secondes (sur Grenoble c'est 8s je crois).

Pour faire mon travailleur social de base, aller se renseigner auprès de la PMI, d'un centre social ou simplement du pédiatre peut être une solution. Et il ne faut pas oublier ses voisins non plus (vous savez ces gens bizarres qui habitent à côté ...).

a+


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi ce genre de chose


----------

